# Plastic world - Sheppard west of Allen



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got back from plastic world at Sheppard W. just west of Allen road (1140).

This place rocks for acrylic products. 
I bought a bunch of 1/2", 3/8" acrylic rod for $5 (6 foot rod) each.

They are super cool - you can order any mix of size thickness of acrylic sheet and they will cut it, drill holes for you etc.. without any added labor. 
I basically gave them a drawing and they cut all the pieces and drilled holes where I wanted for me.

They also have an area for scrap pieces - $2 - $10 each. I got a nice translucent black sheet for $2. They won't cut the scrap for you however - it is basically what you see if what you get.

They also have the white and black egg crates. Forgot to ask how much they were.

really nice guys and can't beat the prices.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Black is approx 20$ a sheet, white I think was 16$ or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

interesting! what did they cut and drill for you?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, fully agree with Noy. its about the only place you can good deal for plastic stuff. I am in Mississauga, I had to drive there today to get the plastic glue since no where here in Mississauga I can buy a small amount that I need.

Laird Plastic in Mississsauga wants a min of $40 for any plastic sheet or for a tin of glue

They have in stock black and white egg crates but there are times they are out of stock like when I was there three weeks ago.

A good store if you are looking for a small pc of plastic since you can pick up any size of scrap they have for sale, scape are pcs that are left over not junk just to make it clear.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought the materials for my ATO container there, nice selection of stock too. Just be sure to ask for Cell cast Acrylic if you are using it for vessels. I understand extruded will work but Cell Cast is the better of the two.

If you want black egg crate, Canada Corals also carries it now.



noy said:


> Just got back from plastic world at Sheppard W. just west of Allen road (1140).
> 
> This place rocks for acrylic products.
> I bought a bunch of 1/2", 3/8" acrylic rod for $5 (6 foot rod) each.
> ...


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am curious what do used the plastic rod for ? Any pics of the used for plastic rods Thanks


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Also wondering why is everyone wants or looking for black egg crate over white.Please explained!!!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> interesting! what did they cut and drill for you?


I gave them specs on a "feed chamber" for gorgs - they cut pieces that were just the right size and drilled holes where I specified.

Just FYI - I can only do very basic things - if this was complicated or had to be water tight I'd probably go to the pros like JT.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

simba said:


> I am curious what do used the plastic rod for ? Any pics of the used for plastic rods Thanks


I'm going to be using the rods for aquascaping - to hold pieces of marco rock together to get the structure I want. I'm also making a small skimmer stand and an even smaller stand to hold up a piece of coral. I'll be doing a build threat eventually and will post pics then.

The black is mostly for aesthetic purposes - if your egg crate shows through its not as noticeable. I'm sure somebody has a theory out there that maybe algae doesn't grow as well on black.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Some people use PVC pipes to hold their rocks, that means a lot of drilling of holes in the rocks to hold them together, its one way of aquasaping.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that mean you used less rock in your tank ? Can you just laid the rock on top of the sand bed and still do aquascape .Which is an ideal choice?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

simba said:


> Is that mean you used less rock in your tank ? Can you just laid the rock on top of the sand bed and still do aquascape .Which is an ideal choice?


Its your choice how you want to aquascape your tank, everyone have their own ideas n way of doing things


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

simba said:


> Is that mean you used less rock in your tank ? Can you just laid the rock on top of the sand bed and still do aquascape .Which is an ideal choice?


You don't need rods to aquascape but if you are doing some things like arches, overhangs - the rods let you add a bit of structure integrity to the rockwork instead of just epoxy and glue.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah I'm thinking of using rods to create shelf designs with dry rock instead of buying expensive tonga shelves


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

They can also bend your plastic. Good for sock hangers.

I'm in the process of eurobracing my sump with fancy cutouts for equipment and they have some cool colours to choose from.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess you willl see quite a few plastic rod showing in your tank?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

noy said:


> I gave them specs on a "feed chamber" for gorgs - they cut pieces that were just the right size and drilled holes where I specified.
> 
> Just FYI - I can only do very basic things - if this was complicated or had to be water tight I'd probably go to the pros like JT.


Here is my little project.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

noy said:


> Here is my little project.


Not bad!

Careful with that much tape. The glue like to wick under it. Not a problem for functional projects though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Plastic world is great!! I found them back in the summer when I was off work from an injury and built a DIY sump.. I showed them my drawing and they cut the pieces for me.. Ive also used the cut off pieces they sell to build my own frag racks. They also have other stuff too like fiberglass rolls, resin, carbon fibre rolls.. Different types of moulding puttys, clays, plasters and they have an accelerator for acrylite based glues, which I believe most super/coral glues are made of.
And Im pretty sure the guy from Primo Reef Acrylics get his stuff there as Ive seen him there a couple times.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*not impressed*

so I went on a adventure today and decided to hit this store up to see what it would cost me for some material to build a sump tank ... and while I was there I asked a few questions about some material for a friends boat .
well I have to say I was extremely disappointed every question I asked I had to beg for attention from the guy , then would give me the answer and the answer was like what the f$%^ do u want dude .. he was too busy couting bottles on the shelf . what ever I fig he was some kid who worked there and hated plastics and I was just another looser asking questions . so I bought one thing I needed for my friend . otherwise I would of walked right out . while I was at the chkout counter I asked the guy if the owner was around he said he was the owner lol. I laughed and said to him u are a prick not everyone who comes into your store knows about plastics and I was just asking some questions . he didn't have much to say basically said get out of my store 
anyways I wont be returning to this store .

just my thought . thought my entrance to store would of been more exciting


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I now carry most of the stuff you will need give me a email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

tom g said:


> so I went on a adventure today and decided to hit this store up to see what it would cost me for some material to build a sump tank ... and while I was there I asked a few questions about some material for a friends boat .
> well I have to say I was extremely disappointed every question I asked I had to beg for attention from the guy , then would give me the answer and the answer was like what the f$%^ do u want dude .. he was too busy couting bottles on the shelf . what ever I fig he was some kid who worked there and hated plastics and I was just another looser asking questions . so I bought one thing I needed for my friend . otherwise I would of walked right out . while I was at the chkout counter I asked the guy if the owner was around he said he was the owner lol. I laughed and said to him u are a prick not everyone who comes into your store knows about plastics and I was just asking some questions . he didn't have much to say basically said get out of my store
> anyways I wont be returning to this store .
> 
> just my thought . thought my entrance to store would of been more exciting


rather surprised you had that experience, i have to say they have been very helpful whenever i'm there and i'm a bit of a pain in the ass getting them to quote/requote drawings based on different thicknesses of acrylic.

when i started my 1st project they walked me through what i needed to do to adhere the pieces.

Can't beat the scrap shelves they have; you can get a decent piece for $2 - $8 (depending on thickness). That easily cuts down on the cost of small projects.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*surprised*

This was my FIRST visit and the guy barked at me for asking 
Questions about diff products and there uses pretty c rappy 
for a store owner.anyways id rather glue crap t ogeather with mud
then go back to be treated like shit..just my opinion.if u like the 
store and have no p robs by all means go back...
cheers


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

tom g said:


> This was my FIRST visit and the guy barked at me for asking
> Questions about diff products and there uses pretty c rappy
> for a store owner.anyways id rather glue crap t ogeather with mud
> then go back to be treated like shit..just my opinion.if u like the
> ...


Sorry, am really surprised to hear all these negative comments. They were good but unless there is change of employees and attitude.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

They are moving locations, have hired a new person.


----------

